# possible to share a conveyor dryer for screen printing and a kornit based DTG?



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anybody know if it's possible to share a conveyor dryer for screen printing (plastisol inks) and for a waterbased Kornit...simultaneously?

If so, what's your dryer recommendation?

Thanks,
Robert.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Is this possible?*

Yes you can, but based on what I read in previous posting by some Kornit users, a natural gas conveyor dryer with forced air to vent out the moisture off the ink is highly recommended. This dryer works very well for plastisol inks as well. On the down side, a gas dryer is more expensive than infrared, and of course, you have to have natural gas available at your location.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Is this possible?*

Thanks for the info Brian!

Really, a gas dryer is not an option. I have real fear to the gas. 

So I'd think about a HIX NP3616. I know of some Kornit users who use this dryer, but I've never heard about using it simultaneosly to curing plastisol inks.

The idea is to run the dryer and throw there the t-shirts from the kornit and from an Auto screenpress, simultaneously.

Hi Justin, Don, any thoughts?

Thanks again.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Is this possible?*

Plastisol and waterbased demands totally different times and the plastisol can be "overcooked" with waterbase-settings.

Waterbased ink demands full throttle on airflow to dry out the moist.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Is this possible?*



Peta said:


> Plastisol and waterbased demands totally different times and the plastisol can be "overcooked" with waterbase-settings.
> 
> Waterbased ink demands full throttle on airflow to dry out the moist.


Hi Peter, you're true, but it's a matter of space and electric comsuption. I need to know if it's really possible. 

The plastisol ink cures when the whole layer reach about 155º-160º C, and the waterbased inks cure when all the moisture is evaporated and the whole layer reach 165º C, so the settings aren't so different.

Even, if you use a good (Rutland, Wilflex) plastisol brand, you can cure at higher temps without too much problems. My actual dryer is an small ranar and I've measured with the laser gun. The ink surface reach even 200º C sometimes. I've never had any compliant with ink cracking and washing.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Is this possible?*



Robert72 said:


> Hi Peter, you're true, but it's a matter of space and electric comsuption. I need to know if it's really possible.
> 
> The plastisol ink cures when the whole layer reach about 155º-160º C, and the waterbased inks cure when all the moisture is evaporated and the whole layer reach 165º C, so the settings aren't so different.
> 
> Even, if you use a good (Rutland, Wilflex) plastisol brand, you can cure at higher temps without too much problems. My actual dryer is an small ranar and I've measured with the laser gun. The ink surface reach even 200º C sometimes. I've never had any compliant with ink cracking and washing.


Hello Robert!

It´s not the temp that´s the main problem. It´s the time that waterbased demands. We have tried to dry it in a good owen with alot of airflow and we had to slow the conveyor down so the garment was 2-2,5 minute in the owen. Otherwise it didn´t last in washing.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Is this possible?*



Peta said:


> Hello Robert!
> 
> It´s not the temp that´s the main problem. It´s the time that waterbased demands. We have tried to dry it in a good owen with alot of airflow and we had to slow the conveyor down so the garment was 2-2,5 minute in the owen. Otherwise it didn´t last in washing.


So you suggest that such a long time will slow down the screen printing curing?

Peter, can I ask which dryer did you test and the measures of the chamber? I'm thinking on the electric HIX NP 3616 with oversized blowers.

Thanks again Peter.
Robert.


----------



## Rick Bowers (Jun 24, 2007)

We are running a Hix 36 x 19 and we need to speed up the dryer for plastisol prints over the Kornit. We are looking to add another dryer so that we can dedicate 1 dryer to each side of the operation.


----------



## proprint1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, all you need to do is to sdjust the temp. & make sure you have a vent for your water based ink.
Print It 4 Less - custom forms, business printing, work t shirts, security t shirts, police t shirts


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

You need to add your link to your signature Shawn and not in your postings.


----------

